# Factory Head Unit w/ Sub/Amp



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Absolutely ! http://madispeakerstore.com start here . You will also need to find wiring , and a LOC Line Out Converter . Most guys use the Pac . LOC, Gm AA 044 from Amazon.com 

You will need to make up a list of the pieces you would like to install in addition to your AMPS .


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

BrianV gave the easiest answer. There are many ways of accomplishing your goal. I know in the last 2 months we've covered this topic pretty in depth on at least 6 different posts on here. Use the search box and try to find the posts. If you need help let us know. We have guys that can help you install the best system at the lowest price and others that can get you hooked up with good components. Most of us audio heads can help you with install.


----------



## cooper06 (Jan 7, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> BrianV gave the easiest answer. There are many ways of accomplishing your goal. I know in the last 2 months we've covered this topic pretty in depth on at least 6 different posts on here. Use the search box and try to find the posts. If you need help let us know. We have guys that can help you install the best system at the lowest price and others that can get you hooked up with good components. Most of us audio heads can help you with install.


Any help would be much appreciated. I am VERY new when it comes to this stuff so if you could point to to a step by step process to get me started that would be great!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

cooper06 said:


> Any help would be much appreciated. I am VERY new when it comes to this stuff so if you could point to to a step by step process to get me started that would be great!


Take a minute to get familiar with the search function. I can assure you myself as well as Andrei (AKA XtremeRevolution) and a few others have covered this exact topic in depth. If you are still having a hard time or don't understand something post up. I'll pull links later at that point. I'm about to do my shift changeover but I don't want to leave you hanging ( I hate that feeling)


----------



## cooper06 (Jan 7, 2011)

So it looks like I would need the PAC converter as well as a wiring kit. Would you recommend replacing the 2 6x9 rear deck speakers since they are bass heavy to begin with?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

1. Your Cruze has the _"Premium"_ Pioneer Sound system? 
2. What Kinds of music do you listen to?
3. Are you planning to just add a Subwoofer(s)? 
4. Is Your *total budget* on this audio endeavor limited to just $200-$400?


----------



## cooper06 (Jan 7, 2011)

My Cruze does have the 9 speaker premium sound system yes. I listen to all types of music. Hip-Hop, Top 40, Movie Scores etc. Im not looking for something to rattle, just something that sounds cleaner.
I currently already own a sub and amp. 
This is why I was thinking between 2 new rear deck speakers(if needed) a power cable kit to connect everything, and the PAC Converter, im looking at 200-400. Maybe $500


----------

